# محاضرة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن مناقشة لأعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية ........



## نغم (10 أغسطس 2010)

محاضرة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن مناقشة لأعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية الذين ذهبوا إليه يدعونه للإسلام. 






في مصر الآن رقابة على النشر وتأليف الكتب بالنسبة للمسيحيين وتسمح الحكومة للطرف الآخر أن يكتب مايشاء وينشر مايشاء. ونحن لا نرُد لأن جميع طرق الرد ممنوعة، وإذا كانت الدولة لا تريدني أن أرد … فيجب … وطبعاً الطرف الآخر خائف أن تمنع الطرف الآخر من الهجوم من الرد لأنه سيُفحَم به ولن يستطيع الرد علينا. 

عموماً نحن لا نطلب من الذئب أن يكون حملاً … لأن السيد المسيح له المجد قال صراحةً للتلاميذ: "ها أنا أرسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب" … فإذا كانت الذئاب طبيعتها الفتك فهذا ليس غريباً عليها، وإذا كانتت طبيعتها الفتك والقتل فتلك طبيعتها. 

نرجع لحديثنا الذي تناقشنا فيه مع الجماعة الإسلامية التي وصلت الكنيسة من جماعة الترسانة البحرية، وكان النقاش على مدى ثلاث ساعات. 

في حديثي معهم كنت أستشهد بأُمور إسلامية كالقرآن … وكان ردُّهم غريباً: 
إنت بتستشهد بالقرآن؟ هو إنت بتؤمن بيه؟ قلت له ياحبيبي أنا هسألك سؤال: لو فُرض إنك بتتكلم إنجليزي، فقدامنا حل من إتنين، يا إما إنت تتكلم بالعربي اللي أنا باتكلمه، يا إما أتكلم أنا بالإنجليزي اللي إنت بتفهمه، فقال صح. قلت: القرآن بيقول صراحةً: الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى … يعني الذين آمنوا بما أُنزل على موسى وعيسى والنبيين، ولكن يابني اللي آمنت وبتؤمن بيه بتاع عيسى بتفهمه علشان نناقشك فيه؟ أو تعرف ما أُنزل على الأقباط علشان نناقشك فيه؟ طبعاً ماعندكش فكرة عنهم … حاجة من إتنين … يا إما أناقشك من اللي إنت بتفهمه يعني من اللي عندك … يا إما أناقشك من اللي عندي وإنت ماتفهمهوش. لكن كوني أناقشك من اللي إنت بتفهمه لا يعني إني أؤمن بيه أو لا أؤمن بيه. وعموماً سأقول لك فيه حديث بيقول: "من تَعلَّمَ لغة قوم أمن شرهم". 
ويبدو أن الله في عين الإسلام جاهلاً، لا يعرف سوى اللغة العربية. قال لي إزاي تقول كده؟ قلت أنا شايف إنه مادامت المنافشة بصراحة، فلا مجال للغضب أو الزعل … وجاوبوا أهل الكتاب بالتي هي أحسن، ولا مانع من مجادلتك بالتي هي أحسن، وأنا أرى أنه أحسن أن تترجموا للناس معاني القرآن، ولكن الواقع أنه لا تتم ترجمة القرآن لأنه لا يمكن ترجمته، ويبقى الله غير قادر أن يترجم كلمته. وإذا كانت كلمة الله غير قادرة على الترجمة لكل شعوب العالم، إذن فالله لا يفهم سوى اللغة العربية، وتكون شعوب الخمسة آلاف لغة الموجودة في العالم وحدها في النار، ويكون الله ظالماً لأنه لا يستطيع أن يترجم كلامه للشعوب الأخرى. 
إذن أنا أرد من القرآن، ليس لأني أؤمن به ولكن لأنكم تؤمنون به فقط. 
من هو المسيح الذي تفترون عليه وعلى أتباعه، ويصل إفترائكم على أتباعه إلى حد القتل وتفجير القنابل؟ لن أتكلم عن المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ولا عن رأي المسيحيين فيه، لأن بولس الرسول قال: "لأني عالم بما آمنت". أنت كإنسان غير مسيحي، من هو المسيح عندك؟ هل المسيح هو الذي له الأب الوثني والأم الوثنيةكما هو الحال عند رسول الإسلام؟ ومعروف أن رسول الإسلام مات يتيماً ورباه عمه أبو طالب ومات أبويه وهما وثنيين، لأنه حسب كلام المسلمين نزل عليه الوحي وهو في سن الأربعين أي أنه لم يكن أبواه موجودان حينذاك، ولم تصلهم الرسالة بالتالي، يبقوا ماتوا وثنيين. فهل المسيح هو ذاك ذو الأبوين الوثنيين. هل ذلك الذي له أم وثنية وأب وثني يكون أفضل خلق الله؟ بينما المسيح عيسى بن مريم، قول الحق وكلمته ألقاها الله إلى مريم وروح منه… 
هل ذكر القرآن عن أحد أن: "سلامٌ عليَّ يوم ولدتُ ويوم أموتُ ويوم أُبعَثُ حيَّاً "... لو كان محمد أفضل النبيين وخاتم المرسلين لكان القرآن قد قال عنه السلام عليه في ميلاده وموته وبعثه حياً فقد كان أولى بذلك. 
يهاجموننا والعيب فيهم، وعندما يعجزون عن الرد على حُججنا يلجأون للقتل والضرب والدم، وتلك شريعة الذئاب. 
من هو المسيح؟ 
هل هو مولود الشهوة؟ هل المسيح الذي أُختيرت أمه عذراء لم يمسسها بشر: "يامريم إنا اصطفيناكِ وطهرناكِ وجعلناكِ فوق نساء العالمين". وهذه الكلمة معناها أنها فوق أم رسول الإسلام نفسه وزوجاته أيضاً وإلا فقد كان ذكر ماعدا أم رسول الإسلام وفلانة الفلانية، ولكنه قال فوق نساء العالمين. ولماذا عذراء ولم يمسسها بشر؟ ونص عليها القرآن بعبارات أخرى غريبة: "مريم بنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها"، وأيضاً: "فنفخنا فيها من روحنا فيتمثل بشراً سوياً" … ليه؟؟؟ لأن الذي في بطنها هو ابن الله. 
فهل بعد كل هذا يكون روح الله الممجد .. في عذراء .. ولم يمسسها بشر .. وفوق نساء العالمين .. يكون مولودها أقل درجة وأوطى من واحد أمه وثنية وأبوه وثني وعاش في الوثنية أربعين سنة .. وبعد ذلك نشر كل شيء بالسيف، وأكبر دليل على النشر بالسيف المفرقعات التي يضعونها بالكنائس. 
من هو المسيح؟ 
جاء في القرآن أنه وجيه في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين، بينما حين سألوا محمداً من أنت قال لهم أنا بشر مثلكم، أدبني أبي فأحسن تأديبي. ولم يقال عن المسيح أنه تأدب أو يتيماً فأُوي أو ضالاً فهُدِي مثلاً… 
من هو المسيح؟ 
جاء في القرآن أنه يحيي العظام وهو رميم ويخلق من الطين طيراً بإذن الله … يخلق … ما معنى كلمة يخلق؟ أي أنه يوجد غير الموجود من العدم، وليس فاعل لذلك غير الله لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك خالقين … إما أن يكون هناك خالق واحد هو الله … أو أن يكون هناك شريك معه في الخلق، فإن كان المسيح قد أحيا العظام وهي رميم فهو إذن صاحب الحياة، وإن كان المسيح قد خلق عين الأعمى بفتحها وإبصارها فهو الله لأن الله هو الخالق، وكل هذه الأمور كان الأولى بها خاتم المرسلين. 
من هو المسيح؟ 
هو الذي وقف أمام العالم وقال من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟ يتحدى العالم كله ويقول لهم من منكم يبكتني على خطية يبقى ده ... ولا الذي أُعطي الرسالة فكسرها؟ عندما تسأل الأخوة المسلمين عن قانون الزواج عندهم، يقولون لك أن النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع، وإن لم تعدلوا فواحدة ( ولن تعدلوا )، ثم يقول: وكل ما ملكت أيمانكم ... بينما محمد تزوج بأكثر من مثنى وثلاث ورباع ... هل هذا هو القدوة الذين يهاجموننا به؟ هل تصرفاته مثل المسيح؟ المسيح الآن موضوع جدل، اقرأ مايوجد عنه في القرآن وافهم، واعلم ماذا قيل عنه. قال عنه القرآن: "كل مواليد النساء لبسهم الشيطان عند ولادتهم إلا عيسى بن مريم وأمه" .............. 
وكان المفروض أن يختص نبي الإسلام بهذا أيضاً أي لم ينجسه الشيطان، ولكنه لم يقُل ذلك ... وذلك لأن المولود من مريم أو المتجسد منها هو روح الله، والشيطان لا يقدر على روح الله. 
إذاً لماذا يهاجموننا؟؟؟ إنهم يهاجموننا لأننا نقول أن المسيح قد صُلب، ونحن لا نقبل إلا المسيح مصلوباً. هم مش عايزينه يتصلب كتَّر خيرهم، لكن هي رسالته كده وإلا لم يكن القرآن قد قال عنه: "سلام عليَّ يوم ولدتُ ويوم أموت ويوم أُبعَثُ حياً".. 
لو سألت نبي الإسلام وإخواننا المسلمين: أين المسيح الآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هو في السماء، نقول لهم: ماهو كده تبقى الآية ناقصة، لأنه قبل أن يصعد للسماء يجب أن يموت لأن الآية بتقول: سلامٌ عليَّ يوم ولدتُ ... لأن ميلاده كان عجيباً، وُلد من عذراء لم يمسسها بشرٌ. وسلامٌ عليَّ يوم أموتُ .. أين هو الموت الذي ذُكر في الآية؟ وسلامٌ عليَّ يوم أموتُ: يبقى لازم موته يكون عجيب أيضاً، ولازم موته يكون فيه حاجة عجيبة كولادته. موضوع شُبِّهَ له هذا موضوع خطير جداً لأنه ينسب لله عدم العدل وعدم المقدرة، يعني ربنا أرسله كنبي حسب كلامهم، إذاً لازم ربنا يكون قادر على حماية هذا النبي علناً دون لف أو دوران ... مثلاً إذا كان واحد وقع شبهه على واحد تاني، ياخدوا التاني يصلبوه، هذا ليس معقولاً. يبقى لم يكن يستطيع أن يحمي عيسى وهذا ليس معقولاً، ولا عارف يحميه وهذا ليس معقولاً، وفي الوقت نفسه ليس عدلاً أنه يضع أحداً مكان الآخر دون ذنب أو جريمة ولم يكن هذا أسلوب الله، ولم يحدث مع أيٍ من أنبياء الله. 
من هو المسيح؟ 
أهو الذي مات ودُفن في قبر وقبره موجود عندنا حتى الآن وعظامه موجودة أيضاً؟ ... رفات نبي الإسلام موجزدة في المدينة بينما المسيح صعد إلى السماء ... وإلا كان أولى أن يصعد نبي الإسلام للسماء لأنه أفضل خلق الله وأحسن خلقه، أيُعقَل أن يصعد رقم 2 أو 3 ولا يصعد رقم 1 ... لأجل هذا نجد المسيح في السماء ... طيب مادام هو في السماء يبقى بتهاجموه ليه وبتهاجموا أتباعه ليه؟ هل أنتم السابقون أم كتابكم السابق؟ الكتاب بتاعكم بيقول: ياعيسى بن مريم إني متوفيك ورافعك إليَّ وجاعل الذين يتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة. فإذا كان كتابكم 0 القرآن 9 بيقول عنا هذا ثم يقول أيضاً: النصارى والصائبون لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ... ليه بيحزنونا وليه بيهاجمونا؟ ... يبقى إما يكونوا هم صادقين وكتابهم كاذب، أو كتابهم صادق وهم كاذبون وعليهم أن ينظروا في هذه القضية ويبحثونها، ولكن يجب ألا يمسونا قبل أن يعرفوا ما عندهم. 
من هو المسيح؟ 
هل المسيح أم نبي الإسلام هو الذي سيأتي ليدين العالم؟ 
الإسلام بيقول: يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأتي الساعة حتى يقف ويُنادى بينكم أن عيسى بن مريم ديان العالمين ... ( الله )، أنه ليس فقط مولود من عذراء لم يمسسها بشرٌ ... ويخلق ... ويشفي ... ويحيي الموتى ... ولم يستطِع الشيطان أن يمسه ... وصعد للسماء ... بل أيضاً سيكون دياناً للعالمين. دعوني أسألكم سؤالاً: من الذي يدين؟ من له حق الدينونة؟ لاشك أنه الله ... فإذا كان المسيح سيكون ديان العالمين، فلماذا يهاجموننا؟ والكلام السابق أين يذهبون منه؟ وهل سيقولون في الأزمنة الأخيرة أن هناك آلاف الأحاديث المغلوطة، كما يقولون الآن أن هناك أحاديث غير صادقةومدسوسة، إذا كان بعد 1400 عام بيقولوا إن فيه حاجات مدسوسة من عمل بها هذا ولو كان هو آمن بها وعمل بها قبل هذه الأزمنة فما هو مصيره؟ معروف أن كل واحد منا رأى الأهرام، وهناك البعض سمع عنها، فعندما يتكلم أحد عنها فالأصدق من رأى، فإذا كانت الأجيال القديمة لم تقُل أن الأحاديث مدسوسة، فعلى أي أساس دلوقتي بيقولوا إن الأحاديث مدسوسة؟لكن كل ذلك يُرينا أن العقيدة ليست كلام ولا ذراع ولا تفجير قنابل في الكنائس أو إضطهاد مسيحي في عمله فهذا إفلاس ... أنا أسميه إفلاس لأنهم أفلسوا أن يصلوا إلى عمق مسيحيتنا أو قوة مسيحنا فلجأوا لأسلوب الذئب .. عندما يشعر الذئب أن الراعي قد علم بوجوده، بيعمل إيه؟ بييجي من تحت لتحت ويروح هابش الغنمة من رقبتها وتلاقيه موِّت عشرة أو أكتر ومش طايل ياخد واحدة منها ويمشي، أهو يلهف من دي شوية دم ومن دي شوية دم ... ده طبع الذئب، وأنا أرى أن هذا الأسلوب يحدث هذه الأيام ... لو أن هناك ديموقراطية صحيحة أو أن هناك حرية ديانة حقيقية، فليتركونا نكتب من عندهم فلن نكتب من عندنا شيء لأن ما عندنا نحن نعرفه. في سورة يونس يقول بالنسبة لما عندنا: "وإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك" ... يعني إذا كان هو شاكك في قرآنه يسألني أنا لأنه مصدق لما بين يديك .. يبقى أنا اللي سأقول لك إذا كان الذي لديك صحيح أم خاطئ .... وبعدين تكذِّبني وتهينِّي وتهين مسيحي وتهين مسيحيتي؟ 
ولكن هذه هي العادة يا اخوتي عندما يحس الإنسان أنه مغلوب، مغلوب من نفسه، مغلوب من ذاته، مغلوب مما عنده، تائه... مش عارف يعمل إيه، فيلجأ لأسلوب العنف، أو يضحكوا على بنت ويغروها بمركز أو وظيفة أو جواز، يبقى ليس دين عقيدة أو إيمان. فليتركوني أكتب وأتكلم بحرية وأناقش .. ولكن كل ما يكتبه المسيحيون يؤخذ عليهم ويُرفع من الأسواق، ولازم الرقابة تمضي ... وهم يكتبون على صفحات الجرائد ويهاجموننا ونحن نرسل لكي نرد على هذا فلا يسأل أحد فينا ويتصور بعض المسيحيين الأغبياء أننا غير قادرين على التكلم أو الرد. أبداً فنحن قادرين لأن إيماننا بالمسيح لا تزحزحه قنابل ولا مدافع ولا قوة حاضرة ولا مستقبلية، لماذا؟؟؟ 
لأننا نعرف من هو المسيح، إن المسيحية لا تسبح في جو من المتناقضات، جو الناسخ والمنسوخ، فلا يوجد لدينا الناسخ والمنسوخ.. يوجد عند إخواتنا المسلمين آيات يقولون أنها نُسخت وأُلغيت، كأن الله لا يدرك ما يقوله حتى ينزل آية النهارده ويلغيها في اليوم التالي. 
سألني واحد من الجماعة التي جاءت الكنيسة وقال: كيف ترد بأن الإنجيل لم يُحرَّف؟ قلت له: يابني أنا لن أجادلك في هذه النقطة… سأقول لك كلمة منطقية بسيطة سهلة .. من الذي أعطى التوراة لموسى؟ قال القرآن: وآتينا موسى التوراة وقفينا عليه بعيسى بن مريم وأعطيناه الإنجيل هُدى وبينات من الهدى والفرقان. إذاً من أعطى التوراة لموسى؟ قال: الله. ومن الذي أعطى الإنجيل لعيسى؟ قال: الله. ومن الذي أعطى القرآن لنبيكم؟ قال: الله. قلت له: وهل يستطيع أحد أن يحرف القرآن حسب كلامكم؟ قال: لا يمكن لأن ربنا يحرسه. قلت له: هل يُنزل الله ثلاث كتب ويترك إثنين منهم لعبة في أيدي الناس ويحافظ على الثالث فقط؟ إذا كان كذلك فهو إله غير قادر على أن يحافظ على ما أنزله، ونحن لا نستطيع أن نعبده لأنه إله ناقص، وعندما يفعل هذا يكون قد أرسل لي فخاً لأقع فيه ثم يأتي ويحاسبني، يبقى الله عليه الغلط وعليه الصح، ولا يمكن أن يكون الله عليه الخطية وعليه الصلاح، لأن هذا يناقض في الصفات الإلهية. أيعقل أيضاً أن يقول أن النصارى لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ثم يعود ويقول من إتبع غير الإسلام ديناً فأولئك هم الخاسرون... ماذا أصدق الخاسرون أم لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وأنت بمن منهم تؤمن. 


أنا أعذرهم فيما يفعلون لأن بعض أولادنا المسيحيين لم يعودوا قادرين على القراءة والإطلاع وأصبحوا تافهين ومستهترين، ليست لديهم القدرة على المناقشة والإقناع والفهم، ويُصاد مثل هذا الإنسان، وعندما يصيدوه لأنه أُلعوبة لا يفهم عقيدته ولا إيمانه يهتز أمامه، وعندما يهتز السور المكسور يعتقدون أنهم استطاعوا أن يهزوا الشجرة، أبداً يا أحبائي ليس هذا مسيحنا. المسيح بتاعنا نقشنا على كفه لكي لا ينسانا. وقال لنا كلمة لا يمكن أن تنزل الأرض: من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني. كان المفروض أن يأخذوا درساً من القنبلة التي لم تنفجر في كنيسة سبورتنج من كام سنة لأن حامل القنبلة إتنسف خارج الكنيسة ولم تُصَب شعرة واحدة من مسيحي واحد. ولكن المهم أن يفوق الأقباط ويعرفوا من هو مسيحهم، وما هي مسيحيتهم، ويفهموا دينهم. يقرأوا يسألوا الكنيسة فيما لم يفهموا ... المسيح ليس إله جبان. وبِّخ العاقل يزداد حكمة، وبِّخ الجــــاهل يزداد جهالة.​




​


----------



## osamalis (12 أغسطس 2010)

فى سؤال طب لية كبار القساوسلة فى العالم بيدخلو الاسلام مش بس الشباب اللى مش فاهمين


----------



## osamalis (12 أغسطس 2010)

وكل منكلم واحد يقولى الاعجاز العلمى فى القران قال اية حاجات موجودة فى القران من 1400 سنة لسة العلم مكتشفها دلوقتى


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2010)

*اعتقد انك مش هتكمل المشاركة التالتة
من الواضح ان هيكون من قوانين المشاركة فى المنتدى
ان يتجاوز سن التسجيل للافراد 18 عاما مع الكشف الطبى على القوى العقلية للمنضمين الجدد للمنتدى
ياريت ادارة المنتدى تعملنا قسم للكشف الطبى على سلامة القوى العقلية للاعضاء الجدد 

*


----------



## crusader (12 أغسطس 2010)

osamalis قال:


> فى سؤال طب لية كبار القساوسلة فى العالم بيدخلو الاسلام مش بس الشباب اللى مش فاهمين



*أه صح ذي الكاردينال القبطي أبو أسحق الذي جري وراء طفل لكي يخطف منه القرأن و بعد قرأة بضع أيات أسلم و كان رد فعل الكنيسة القبطية الغاشمة القاسية أنها أحتجزته و عذبته أقرأ قصته و كبر للات بأمانة تستاهلوا تفضلوا جهلة بيضحكوا عليكوا*

*http://www.answering-islam.org/Hoaxes/coptic.htm*​


----------



## zama (12 أغسطس 2010)

حوار ممتاز جداً ..

أعجبنى كثيراً الأسلوب المتبع فى الحوار ، المنطق هوأرقى و أفضل الأساليب ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## أسوار (19 أغسطس 2010)

طيب ليش ما حطيتولنا المناظرة كاملة ؟؟

حابة أشوف شو ردود المسلم ؟!
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (19 أغسطس 2010)

RaafatBarsoum
The Islam con trust it self any one going deeper in such a religion get lost and confused


----------



## Last_Day (19 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> محاضرة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن مناقشة لأعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية الذين ذهبوا إليه يدعونه للإسلام.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بص حضرتك علشان الكلام هيطول في الرد علي كلامك ده ممكن تديني ايملك ونشوف كلامك ده ولا تحب تفتح مناظرة هنا ونشوف حضرتك اعتارضك علي ايه بالظبط واذا كانت وجهو نظر حضرتك سلمية اكيد هي الي هتمشي في الاخر وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------

